# Getting my dog out of the water



## acmckeage03 (Sep 3, 2013)

Curious as to how some of you guys get your dog out of the water in the bays? My pup will be going out with me a few times this year and im concerned with some of the spots i'll be hunting. I usually head west out of ogden bay and howard slough and sit in 4-10 inches of water, the dog will be fine early season but I'd like to get him up out of the water for later in the season before the ice comes. 

Thanks
-Aaron


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dog platforms work well in deeper water. If I'm hunting shallow areas and it's cold I just let my dog sit in the sled. It works just like a coffin blind and keeps him out of the cold water. Retrievers are pretty tough dogs and can take the cold for the most part. Also, if you are hunting your dog in the cold a neoprene vest will help a lot.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

quick search turns up...

http://www.gundogsupply.com/avery-ruff-stand.html

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...s/103965480.uts&WTz_l=DirectLoad;cat103965480

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...s/103965480.uts&WTz_l=DirectLoad;cat103965480

Having only witnessed the Avery in action i cant really make an honest opinion of the ones listed/linked.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

for boat hunting, i have flotation pods on the back of my boat that conveniently double as a dog platform and ladder. if i'm walking in, i use the ruff stand and have had good luck with it over the past 4 years. just rinse it off when you get home.

i've also used folding chairs in some areas successfully. they are a pita most of the time though. the avery ruff stand's adjustability was worth the price for me. i lucked out and found a good sale plus a 20% off at cabelas.


----------



## acmckeage03 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks, 
I appreciate that! I pack in so always trying to have as much gear and as little weight! Ha never ending game...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I use the sled in shallow stuff but if its deeper I use a ruff stand.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

In the winter when everything is froze except the river, we put a fairly big carabiner on our labs neoprene vest and then pull her back on the ice with a big pole that has a hook on it. Labs are amazing creatures. Even in 28 degree water she still loves nothing more than to retrieve a duck or goose.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say it again...it's borderline inhumane to leave your dog standing in the water even at the beginning of the season. Not only will they get cold but they can't possibly mark as well at water level. I ALWAYS run a Ruff Stand even in 4" water. I have modified one of my stands so it has fixed 12" tall legs for such a circumstance. It doesn't matter the brand just make sure to do your dog a favor and get them out of the water. Lord knows they do enough for us, we can do a little something to make their experience a bit better in return.

Yes they even work for layout boat gunners...;-)
(notice the tilt in the platform to shed the water she brings back with her)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Such a pretty little lady. 8)


----------



## acmckeage03 (Sep 3, 2013)

Great picture! I'm actually going to try custom building a stand out of my frame pack. Killed my elk for the year so it wont be needed anymore. The hard part is I hike my A$$ off for ducks. So i have to find a way to transport all my gear including the stand through the marsh. Its coming along extremly well so far! just need to do an actual field test, we all know just because it looks good doesnt mean its worth ****! If it works as well as it looks I'll post some pics up.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

I use a short Sportstand with decoy bag from Gundogsupply.com, they also sell a tall version to tall for my needs. Very well designed and portable with shoulder straps which is a must for my hunting style of hike away from the crowds if possible. It has a nice big decoy bag that slips on the back when hiking in.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's what I used the other day. The dog didn't seem to mind.:grin:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Tell it true, didn't you really just lose your chair to your dog while you were standing up??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Mojo1 said:


> Tell it true, didn't you really just lose your chair to your dog while you were standing up??? :mrgreen:


Okay, I stood up to take a leak and he stole the chair.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

^^NICE!^^ 

Needs a Caption "this".


----------



## acmckeage03 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm sure he enjoyed watching you retrieve birds!!!


----------

